# New rules/Laws for drivers in France



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As from July 1st 2018 the speed limit for any road without a central reservation will be reduced to 80Kph, 

Penalties for drink driving and driving with drugs in your system are also being stiffened up, any driver that is stopped and has their vehicle confiscated due to excess alcohol in the blood for the second time, will only be able to get their car back if they take a medical test, and if their car is then fitted with a breathalyser device that prevents it from starting if the driver has too much alcohol in their system.

Similarly, anyone who is found to be driving while drugged or who has more than 0.8 grams of alcohol in their blood will see their car “immediately” impounded for seven days.

Also targeted drivers using mobile phones police will be allowed to confiscate driving licences “on the spot” if they see a driver using a phone and committing a driving offence while doing so.

Along with that the testing regime (Controle Technique) will be changed currently not required for the first 4 years and then every 2 years, will change to after 6 years of age every year, the amount of checks will also be increased and new testers will have to have a specific qualification.

So if coming to France after July 1st remember the new speed limit will be 80Kph, unless otherwise signaled.

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Salomon(Sarah) initially posted that 80kph was with immediate effect, which I queried, because I had read a link which also said 1st July. She has since spoken with several French friends and their seems to be mixed opinions amongst them as to whether it is immediate or July. 

On balance the info being put out seems to favour July. Anyway it will not affect us before then.

Geoff


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

1st July according to this France set to lower speed limits but lots of 80 signs about already...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Deep joy..... 80kph on "normal" roads will increase driving times markedly.....

I often drive from home (South of Bergerac) to St Malo using the RN roads as the journey time is only 20 minutes longer than usng the peage...... plus the advantage is no 38€ charges for using autoroutes and I only use /2 tank of diesel c/w a full tank on the autoroute - the autoroute is further and of course faster speed (130 c/w 110 on dual carriageways and now 80kph on normal roads.....)

I reckon about half of the 650km journey is NOT on dual carriageway so my journey time will be about 1 hour longer - hence the autoroute may become more sensible at leas in part........

Not happy about such a blanket restriction but there is of course nothing that can be done except obey it as there are numerous speed cameras both fixed and mobile.

As reads the CT I am not sure that is accurate as they have JUST changed the rules so our MH now only needs to be checked every 2 years not every year...... that change came in last summer.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> As reads the CT I am not sure that is accurate as they have JUST changed the rules so our MH now only needs to be checked every 2 years not every year...... that change came in last summer.


Dave, I got all that info from the Orange France site a few days ago, they did post a link to the gouv site for reference but I didn't bother to look and can't find the link now.

The change to which you refer is on the classification of over 3500Kg. camping cars being treated the same as voitures for the CT.
This new directive is quite clear that no C.T. is necessary until the end of 4 years then the next at 6 years, subsequently required yearly, not sure but I think you'll miss the 6 monthly smoke test that over 3500Kgs are required to undergo.

Forgot to mention previously motorcycles are still exempt from tests.

.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

A comprehensive report here (in French) https://www.challenges.fr/automobil...-officiel-et-applicable-au-1er-juillet_559000

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I knew there were changes being discussed but have not read anything that confirms the changes have taken place....... there was supposeto be a vote later this month to examine the proposals....

https://www.thelocal.fr/20180102/everything-that-changes-in-france-from-january-2018

That is the only link to new laws that I can find.......

That link that you posted (Thanks) talks about speed limits mobile phone use and similar items but I cannot see anything about the changes in CT.

The speed changes wll be introduced w.e.f. 1st July 2018 and reviewed 2 years later.

They have NOT been welcomed by several major organisations which say that they ae rejected by the majority of French citizens.......

Some interesting aspects include suspension of driving licence or a second offence and some form of reward for those that do not incur penalties (as I read it) - but no details.....

Try this link for the CT;

https://www.challenges.fr/automobil...e-controle-et-interdiction-de-circuler_491371


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The new speed limit laws are crackers. Given that French speed cameras operate with no tolerance your going to have vehicles lumbering along at 45 mph sometimes on long empty straight roads. Not only will that slow everything down but it will also make overtaking slow vehicles impossible without breaking the law and I suspect will mean some vehicles not running as efficiently as they would and probably using more fuel and causing more emissions. It wont be another law the French can just ignore though as they have with other daft laws as the fines will just mount up on the doormat.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Presumably it will also slow down HGV transport and result in drivers not being able to meet delivery times within their permitted hours and as France is the route from Portugal Spain etc to Northern Europe I suspect there will be international comments....

Will the current 80kph limit for HGV's (including us) in a 90kph limit area, over 3.5t, be reduced to 70kph?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Presumably it will also slow down HGV transport and result in drivers not being able to meet delivery times within their permitted hours and as France is the route from Portugal Spain etc to Northern Europe I suspect there will be international comments....
> 
> Will the current 80kph limit for HGV's (including us) in a 90kph limit area, over 3.5t, be reduced to 70kph?


Of course it was only in 2015 that in England HGV speed on single carriageway was increased from 40mph to 50mph, but not Scotland.

I can forsee some extra business for the Santander and Bilbao routes to UK, due to either an extra day needed for drivers' hours or forcing the HGVs to use Autoroutes, both of which are added costs.

I am surprised more use is not made of ferrys which offer 'trailer only' services - maybe this will happen

Geoff.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Dave this is a Google translated section of a report on Orange news:
The frequency of the technical control will also be reviewed. Currently, it must be carried out four years after the vehicle is put into service, then every two years. From now on, the check will become annual for vehicles over 6 years old. "It is proven that between 5 and 6 years of age, the number of serious accidents due to technical failures increases significantly", the European Commission justifies.

Link to page here : https://actu.orange.fr/france/autom...-partir-de-mai-2018-magic-CNT000000V7Lls.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

"The European Commission justifies" so will these new rules apply throughout Europe?

Or is this solely a French initiative?

The simplest things they need to tackle to reduce road deaths are;

1. enforce that solid white line means NO overtaking - not "overtake when you want"

2. train their drivers to leave a VERY much larger gap between vehicles - i.e. avoid tailgating - they are taight (aparently) that in order to vertake you need to be up close (and personal?) then they swing out and accelerate rather than overtake smoothly - such a manoevure is downright dangerous and does increase the number of head on rtc that occur.....

I think the standard of training in France needs to be seriously re-examined as some skills are ignored e.g. safe reversing. Those passing the test areinadequately equipped for the next two years when MOST rtc occur with new drivers......

Couple that with the abuse of alcohol and it is clear to see why the incident rate is so high (even the Gendarmes are frquently seen drinking wine while eating lunch in uniform en masse....... and then they climb back into their signed vehicles and go out and check others for alcohol use......

Get your own house in order should be a high priority for them.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Many motorhomers travel via the tunnel through France and into Spain, that will seriously lengthen journey times and may cause them to rethink. We love France especially in Autumn, but found it so expensive last year with fuel prices on a par with the UK and the soaring price of commodities, giving it a miss this year. We do two 3 month trips (its a long way to the ferry for us living on the Northern Frontier) per year, this year both will be in Spain starting next week. The new speed limits coupled with rising costs are the final straw, such a shame.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> Many motorhomers travel via the tunnel through France and into Spain, that will seriously lengthen journey times and may cause them to rethink. ............


Whilst I agree that France is becoming more expensive every year, the reduced speed limit won't change journey times that much, 2500 km at 90kph is 27.7 hours, at 80kph it's 31 hours. I don't think 3/4 hours over 2/3 days is that much difference. I do think though that, albeit wrongly, frustration at the perceived delay of driving at 80kph runs the risk of actually increasing the chance of accidents, particually if there is an increase in roads where HGVs and cars share speed limits.

Malcolm


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fuel has been deliberately increased in price recently; essence (petrol) by 7.5% and gasoil (diesel) by 3.4%.

Gasoil now is 1.35.2€ per litre....

That works out at around £1.22 - I recently filled up the car in the UK at £1.24 so the prices are now directly compatible......

Sadly France may well become a no-no for many tourists now - we have noticed that bookings for our and all other local gites are well down with only about 50% occupancy during the school holidays and virtually nothing outside that six week period.

Yet the gite rental rates have not changed in 5 years....... and then occupancy rates were 100% for the school holidays and about 50% from Easter to October.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> we have noticed that bookings for our and all other local gites are well down with only about 50% occupancy during the school holidays and virtually nothing outside that six week period.
> 
> Yet the gite rental rates have not changed in 5 years....... and then occupancy rates were 100% for the school holidays and about 50% from Easter to October.


In the UK they are talking about retail sales at Christmas and seem surprised at the downturn. It makes me wonder what world they live in. More money to local and central Governments in tax and stagnating wages means there is less to spend in the economy. Train fares increasing way beyond inflation and numerous other examples. Something has to give and if there is any spare cash people are paying of debt and putting a little aside rather than borrowing at inflated interest rates.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> Whilst I agree that France is becoming more expensive every year, the reduced speed limit won't change journey times that much, 2500 km at 90kph is 27.7 hours, at 80kph it's 31 hours. I don't think* 3/4 hours over 2/3 days is that much difference*. I do think though that, albeit wrongly, frustration at the perceived delay of driving at 80kph runs the risk of actually increasing the chance of accidents, particually if there is an increase in roads where HGVs and cars share speed limits.
> 
> Malcolm


It is probably less if one takes account of the fact that there are a lot of off-Autoroute stretches of road which have, and still will have, lower limits (30/50/70) in towns and villages. Plus there will be stretches of road where there is a central reservation so 90kph will still apply for some vehicles.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Fuel has been deliberately increased in price recently; essence (petrol) by 7.5% and gasoil (diesel) by 3.4%.


Dave, it appears this increase is nothing to do with costs so who is getting the extra revenue? Is it fuel duty, vat [tax on a tax] or do the fuel companies keep it? Ray


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It appears to have been increased by the Government....

https://www.thelocal.fr/20180102/everything-that-changes-in-france-from-january-2018


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> It is probably less if one takes account of the fact that there are a lot of off-Autoroute stretches of road which have, and still will have, lower limits (30/50/70) in towns and villages. Plus there will be stretches of road where there is a central reservation so 90kph will still apply for some vehicles.
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, the majority of roads with a central reservation are 110 Kph limit.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am still unable to find out if the limit for over 3.5t vehicles will remain at 80kph in former 90kph areas (which would be the same as other vehicles) or whether it will be reduced to 70kph.

Our MH has three stickers on the back indicating the speed limits that appy to it currently; 80 instead of 90 kph 100 instead of 110 kph and 110 instead of 130 kph - such stickers are required for over 3.5t MH and are checked at the Controle Technique (MoT equivalent) now every 2 years (unless of course that has been changed as well....... )

If a road still has a 90kph limit displayed after July 1st I wonder how that would be interpreted? Are all drivers supposed to read 90 as 80? Or will the displayed sign have legal precedence? 

I raised this question several weeks ago when I encountered the new variable speed limit scheme in operation around Toulouse and still cannot find anyone willing to give me a definitive answer - the Gendarmerie simply give a Gallic shrug and reply "Je ne sais pas!".

The same statement that says July 1st as the start date for the new speed limit also approves the introduction of variable speed limits.....


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> It appears to have been increased by the Government....
> 
> https://www.thelocal.fr/20180102/everything-that-changes-in-france-from-january-2018


I wonder what the response would be if Mrs May were to propose this measure as a way to free up social housing in the UK?

Social housing

"If you rent social housing and your resources exceed a certain amount you might want to be careful because from January 1st, the rules concerning your right to stay are changing. 
And they're making it easier to kick tenants out, with a lowering on the limit someone can earn before they lose their right to live there and reducing the amount of time it takes to kick people out. 
The new rules will also make it possible to terminate the tenant's lease in the absence of a response to the annual resources survey for two consecutive years when the dwelling is located in an area with a supply and demand issue."

OR if Mr Hunt were to make it compulsory for children to have 11 vaccinations.

One to worry about if French Municipal Councils follow the UK practice "Town Halls to set parking fees and fines".


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> The new speed limit laws are crackers. Given that French speed cameras operate with no tolerance your going to have vehicles lumbering along at 45 mph sometimes on long empty straight roads. Not only will that slow everything down but it will also make overtaking slow vehicles impossible without breaking the law and I suspect will mean some vehicles not running as efficiently as they would and probably using more fuel and causing more emissions. It wont be another law the French can just ignore though as they have with other daft laws as the fines will just mount up on the doormat.


Yes Barry, many new cars can only comfortably get into top gear be it 6th. or 8th. at over 80kmph.

Ray.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Agreed Ray

Mine goes into 7th (top) at around 100 kph

Ian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There may be comments and feedback from other EU countries and motor manufacturers about the effect on fuel consumption such a change will have - that is not environmentally good news and certainly in some countries that is a very big pressure group......

But as the "urban cycles" are fiction anyway and in some manufacturers cases decidedly flawed as regards accuracy and truth (I never mentioned VW - whoops I just did....:surprise: ) it may well be that the European Commission has somehing to say about this change.......

France of course seems to ignore the European Commission anyway so that is unlikely to provoke any modifications.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

7 or 8 gears? Thats just greedy. I thought my old Golf was advanced when I discovered it had 5.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My in laws only ever used 4 of their cars 5 gears for 10 years.
I do like 6 manual as usually I can skip one or two.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I suppose this will mean more traffic on the autoroutes now, they will be pleased with the extra revenue.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Many of us with dogs much prefer to use the tunnel. This will have serious consequences.
Does anyone know if there are any rule changes for tuggers? We have a Fifth Wheel now.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Many of us with dogs much prefer to use the tunnel. This will have serious consequences.
> Does anyone know if there are any rule changes for tuggers? We have a Fifth Wheel now.


AFAIK the only changes will be as regards the reduction from 90 to 80kph there are no lower speed limits required for those with trailers of any description - AFAIK but.......


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The French Campingaristes don't like the idea http://www.lemondeducampingcar.fr/p...-caristes-sont-contre-en-grande-majorite.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tough luck cos it's happening......

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/10/france-cuts-speed-limit-rise-deaths

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

patp said:


> Many of us with dogs much prefer to use the tunnel. .


Pets £19 each way now, which shocked me this afternoon

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cheaper to travel as a dog than a person?

A SINGLE Eurostar ticket from Calais International to Ashford International is a mere £248.50

If you take a car it's only £148.50.......

Who says life as a dog is hard.....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There was talk about the French withdrawing their co-operation with the Pet Passport Scheme. Anyone heard anything on that front?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> There was talk about the French withdrawing their co-operation with the Pet Passport Scheme. Anyone heard anything on that front?


I think the Pet Passport scheme is European so that would be difficult I would have thought.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Pet Passport scheme is certainly EU Legislation and at present it is an unknown as to what will happen. It is one of the many things that still have to be discussed according to an e-mail that I had from TM at Christmas........

There are very many other things and no-one is saying what priority each will have....

We may know by the end of this year - perhaps.....

If it does stop then I strongly suspect that the UK will rapidly introduce matching legislation - of course it will have already have been put into UK law - it's simply a matter of whether the rest of the EU willl accept that the UK is the safest place for animals affected (dogs cats ferrets) to come from..... The EU presumably will have few worries about what happens to the UK when dogs / cats / ferrets are imported into the UK from the EU.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is the pet passport check at the ports that they could affect if they chose to.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All seems a bit pointless and small beer.
Why should anything need to change? Migrants pets??

Ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

patp said:


> It is the pet passport check at the ports that they could affect if they chose to.


How on earth could they, and why would they want to. The checks are operated by the ferry companies, since the UK Gov ill prosecute companies who transport animals without the correct documentation..

Malcolm


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Malcolm, I heard that they would withdraw the facilities that are used. If, however, they belong to the ferry companies then I can relax


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

There's got to be more cr*p talked about the possible effects of Brexit than any other subject under the sun.



Malcolm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Exactly Malcolm, cos everyone is being kept in the dark and people will make more of what they don't know than what they do.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Malcolm, I heard that they would withdraw the facilities that are used. If, however, they belong to the ferry companies then I can relax


Wait and see......

No-one knows and I very much doubt that either side woud want to stop the arrangements.


----------

